# Barred Tail Feathers After the First Molt?



## spiko (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi All,

Spike is now about 8 months old and right in the middle of a molt. He is definitely a pied and I now see that "he" has new striped / barred tail feathers coming in (in addition to the barred feathers you see in the photo below). The main tail feather is solid yellow but the striped ones are coming in along both sides. So since this is now an adult molt, is he a she?


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Bars = Hen, even in a pied.


----------

